# HAST Question



## DigitalDaz (Mar 18, 2013)

I have just started using HAST and am just wondering how other people are using HAST in a production environment.

I'm currently using striped mirrors. I did think of simply striping being as I have a copy on the other server but being as it'*'*s not an active part of the pool, I lose all the ZFS goodness that is what I actually want.

Using striped mirrors with HAST means we only get a quarter of the storage space of the disks. Is this just a penalty we have to live with in order to achieve the availability?

I'm sure I have read negative posts about RAIDZ with HAST and that*'*s why I have discounted it at the moment.


----------

